# Viewing this horse...cost...!



## Newtothegeegees (31 December 2019)

So I’m off to view a horse in about a weeks time. The horse is 8 years old, a Spanish horse, and 5k. 

What are your thoughts on this price?

Is this crazy talk?

I’m based in Surrey if this means anything?


----------



## Starzaan (31 December 2019)

It depends entirely on the horse. I bought my horse for more than that at the age of 6, but he was very talented and exactly what I was looking for at the time. 
could you give us any more information to see if we can help? And are you taking an instructor with you?


----------



## JennBags (31 December 2019)

If you think it's too expensive then don't waste the sellers time by going to view it.  It doesn't sound particularly expensive to me, but it depends entirely on what it's done, it's level of education, it's temperament etc. I would expect an average well rounded 8yo to be attracting anything between 5k and 10k and if it's handy then a lot more.


----------



## ihatework (31 December 2019)

5k is cheap for a good 8yo Spanish horse. Given you have posted in new riders I’d advise caution and take an experienced person with you to view this and any other horse you may view.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2019)

If the horse is a decent one it will be sold before you get round to viewing it in a week’s time. Good ‘made’ horses of around that age and with fashionable breeding are worth good money.

Horses with an ‘if’ are worth less.


----------



## Leo Walker (31 December 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			If the horse is a decent one it will be sold before you get round to viewing it in a week’s time. Good ‘made’ horses of around that age and with fashionable breeding are worth good money.
		
Click to expand...

yup, this. at 5k and spanish at that age it will be gone. They attract a premium just for being spanish, they dont have to have done anything to get that sort of money.


----------



## Newtothegeegees (31 December 2019)

The only thing it does state is that it’s had a price drop and that it’s not ‘papered’. It’s for sale from a genuine yard with a website and lots of credentials.
I was going to go alone at first to see if I even get a feel of the horse. I don’t have an instructor to take with me. Also I’m currently on holiday and getting there in a weeks time is the soonest I can do..
The seller has implied she used to be from Spain as I asked if she had been ridden by children and she said she was based at a riding school in Spain so used to children around her. The seller then said she will tell me more when I view.
Now I’m worried she will be sold before I get to see her!


----------



## Newtothegeegees (31 December 2019)

Also regarding price it’s not that I think it’s too expensive it’s more like I don’t know what too expensive is classed at. So saying that’s about the right price for that age etc kind of sets my mind at ease.


----------



## Leo Walker (31 December 2019)

Newtothegeegees said:



			It’s for sale from a genuine yard with a website and lots of credentials.
		
Click to expand...

This means literally nothing. The dodgiest dealer I know has a website and lots of credentials. The fact she wont tell you more about the horse and its had a price drop, is screaming red flags. I wouldnt be worrying unduly that this horse sells before you view it!


----------



## ycbm (31 December 2019)

Newtothegeegees said:



			The only thing it does state is that it’s had a price drop and that it’s not ‘papered’. It’s for sale from a genuine yard with a website and lots of credentials.
I was going to go alone at first to see if I even get a feel of the horse. I don’t have an instructor to take with me. Also I’m currently on holiday and getting there in a weeks time is the soonest I can do..
The seller has implied she used to be from Spain as I asked if she had been ridden by children and she said she was based at a riding school in Spain so used to children around her. The seller then said she will tell me more when I view.
Now I’m worried she will be sold before I get to see her!
		
Click to expand...


The seller might just have told you, in dealer-speak, that a riding school would not let children ride her.  If this is important to you, don't view until you clarify whether she was only livered at a riding school or whether she was used in the riding school. In general, on the continent, ponies are not used for children to learn on, they ride horses.  If the mare was in a riding school and not had children ride her, that would suggest that she isn't suitable for a novice.

Please, please dont give in to any pressure to buy this mare on first viewing. If shes any good, she would already be sold, nobody needs to drop the price to 5k to sell a good Spanish horse in the UK. I was offered an Iberian  last year reduced to that price that had been treated for changes on neck x rays!


----------



## ihatework (31 December 2019)

Newtothegeegees said:



			The only thing it does state is that it’s had a price drop and that it’s not ‘papered’. It’s for sale from a genuine yard with a website and lots of credentials.
I was going to go alone at first to see if I even get a feel of the horse. I don’t have an instructor to take with me. Also I’m currently on holiday and getting there in a weeks time is the soonest I can do..
The seller has implied she used to be from Spain as I asked if she had been ridden by children and she said she was based at a riding school in Spain so used to children around her. The seller then said she will tell me more when I view.
Now I’m worried she will be sold before I get to see her!
		
Click to expand...

I think before you go looking for horses you need to do a couple of things 1) establish where you will keep the horse - Id strongly recommend a yard where there is a large element of support/services and ideally with a yard owner/manager who teaches
2) find a good local freelance instructor if the YM/YO isn’t an option.

Then get this person to watch you ride  and help find you a suitable horse. A slightly more expensive way to go about it but a less risky way too.

Another thing you could do is join your local riding club, find the right one and there will be a lot of friendship and help at hand, the members should also have ideas about yards in your area.

Buying horses is difficult enough for an experienced buyer but for a novice it’s 10x worse and the industry is notoriously dodgy.


----------



## Cortez (31 December 2019)

A word of caution if you have not encountered Spanish horses before: they are quite unlike most UK horses and not usually recommended for novice riders. They can be hot and very sensitive, if you're used to this and happy with that sort of horse, then great. If it's not a registered PRE then €5,000 is perhaps on the upper end of what you will pay purely on the breeding.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (31 December 2019)

Personally I would give this one a wide berth! 

But if OP has the money to go to Spain for a "viewing", then none of my business!

Surely there must be plenty of decent horses to be had nearer to hand? 

Or pop across to the Irish sales??


----------



## Newtothegeegees (31 December 2019)

It’s not in Spain. The seller just said it had originally worked in Spain.


----------



## ester (31 December 2019)

Please search the dodgy dealer groups and google for the seller.


----------



## Newtothegeegees (31 December 2019)

Interestingly I notice the Farm is for sale. I wonder if this is why they want to flog all the horses? I’ve researched reviews on this place and it has great feedback. It’s also a riding school so lots of ratings about owners etc that are all glowing


----------



## ester (31 December 2019)

please don't trust reviews! that is bonkers!


----------



## Theocat (31 December 2019)

Newtothegeegees, what is your budget for a horse? If you can afford £5k for a first horse, that's great - but you will get more for your money (and probably a better fit) if you buy a riding club type of no particular breeding. You will be paying for the "Spanish" label (even unpapered) and that chunk of the money is better spent on the horse's experience and safety record. 

I am sorry to sound like a stuck record here, but you really must take someone with you. If you get the right feel for this horse, what then? It would be very foolish to get straight on it without a knowledgeable friend assessing it first.

Before you start viewings, you also need a yard sorted out. You need to be ready to move quickly: if you find a decent horse, you want a second viewing very quickly, a vetting as soon as you can book it in, and get it home as soon as possible. Think in terma of 7-10 days to wrap the whole thing up. Yes, it can take longer - but generally, the really good horses go very, very quickly.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 December 2019)

OP, if you would like to PM me the name of the riding school I will be able to tell you how reputable it is.


----------



## Newtothegeegees (31 December 2019)

Theocat said:



			Newtothegeegees, what is your budget for a horse? If you can afford £5k for a first horse, that's great - but you will get more for your money (and probably a better fit) if you buy a riding club type of no particular breeding. You will be paying for the "Spanish" label (even unpapered) and that chunk of the money is better spent on the horse's experience and safety record.

I am sorry to sound like a stuck record here, but you really must take someone with you. If you get the right feel for this horse, what then? It would be very foolish to get straight on it without a knowledgeable friend assessing it first.

Before you start viewings, you also need a yard sorted out. You need to be ready to move quickly: if you find a decent horse, you want a second viewing very quickly, a vetting as soon as you can book it in, and get it home as soon as possible. Think in terma of 7-10 days to wrap the whole thing up. Yes, it can take longer - but generally, the really good horses go very, very quickly.
		
Click to expand...

My plan is actually to continue my share on a horse and then start back at my original riding school for lessons. They are very reputable and the owner is well respected and a really nice woman so I think she would happily assist in helping source a horse for me.
You guys are the experts and I’m listening and taking your advice on board so thank you.


----------



## Newtothegeegees (31 December 2019)

ester said:



			please don't trust reviews! that is bonkers!
		
Click to expand...

no I wouldn’t as obviously it could be a bunch of their friends leaving reviews however it’s a start that nothing is immediately thrown up via google or any other search that this riding school is dodgy.


----------



## Starzaan (31 December 2019)

OP I’m afraid I’m going to be blunt. These posts are worrying. As an instructor who far too often has to pick up the pieces when someone has over horsed themselves, it fills me with dread to hear that you still aren’t planning to take an instructor with you. 
Good horses sell within a day. Bad and dodgy sellers all seem reputable to those who don’t know what to look for. If you are as baffled by adverts as your posts suggest then please please take an instructor with you. 
I’ve ridden all my life and taught for many years. I still take someone with me whenever I view horses. I also wouldn’t sell a horse to a novice first time buyer who came without an instructor, but there are plenty of people who would take advantage of your inexperience and sell you a horse you couldn’t cope with. 
Please have a think, find an instructor and make sure you have a full livery space on a reputable yard with good support so you can learn how to care for a horse without being dropped in it on diy livery with no idea what you’re doing when faced with lameness or colic or freshness or the like.


----------



## Theocat (31 December 2019)

Newtothegeegees said:



			My plan is actually to continue my share on a horse and then start back at my original riding school for lessons. They are very reputable and the owner is well respected and a really nice woman so I think she would happily assist in helping source a horse for me.
You guys are the experts and I’m listening and taking your advice on board so thank you.
		
Click to expand...

This is a great decision. Ride as many different horses as you can, and you will be far better able  to assess whether a horse suits you when you are in the right place to start viewings.


----------



## paddy555 (31 December 2019)

Newtothegeegees said:



			The only thing it does state is that it’s had a price drop and that it’s not ‘papered’. It’s for sale from a genuine yard with a website and lots of credentials.
I was going to go alone at first to see if I even get a feel of the horse. I don’t have an instructor to take with me. Also I’m currently on holiday and getting there in a weeks time is the soonest I can do..
The seller has implied she used to be from Spain as I asked if she had been ridden by children and she said she was based at a riding school in Spain so used to children around her. The seller then said she will tell me more when I view.
Now I’m worried she will be sold before I get to see her!
		
Click to expand...

before I went to see any horse I would know absolutely everything about the owner, everything about where it was kept and everything about what it had done. There are lots of people on here who could probably supply that info for you. I would take AA up on her offer. The seller "implied" sets alarm bells ringing. With a genuine horse I would expect to interrogate the owner owner in detail on the phone and I would want to know everything the horse had done and where it had been. 8 years of history should not be too hard to find. Also it's passport to see when it came into the UK and previous owners here if any. If it's a price drop it could well mean they cannot sell it. Before I went to see it I would know everything. I would also make it very clear to the vendor that you expect to see the horse ridden both in a school and outside at all paces. That way you will not end up looking at a horse with no reasonable trial facilities and no rider to demonstrate for you. Vendors are good at making excuses. Whatever you do don't get on it first. For 5k they should be able to ride it for you. I would also tell the vendor even before you visit you will be wanting permission to contact the vet to see the vet records and  who is their vet. Also that the horse will be vetted. Do they have a problem with that and bloods will be taken to test for bute and the like. If they are not completely open and say yes walk away. 
A reputable seller won't be implying anything, they will have all the info to hand over the phone. If the farm is for sale I would research that as well and find out why. Why would you want to sell  a riding school and farm that has so many good reviews? They may be a genuine reason of course. 

I would also study Cortez's advice very carefully. Is this a breed of horse you dream about or a breed you have the experience to ride? Sorry to be blunt but there is a big difference. Many people new to owning horses have ended up with a horse they want that does in fact turn out to be one with either problems of some sort or one they cannot ride at that stage in their lives. You are then left with 5k of animal. 
It is very very easy for a first time owner to end up looking at a horse, falling in love, not questioning what they are told and ending up making a very expensive mistake. Vendors can see them coming.


----------



## Newtothegeegees (31 December 2019)

Ok so I contacted the owner of the yard where I share my horse. She was really nice and advised me to have some lessons with her and then she can assess my level and advise me on a horse to buy. She has a lot of links and will be happy to come and view with me. I also told her I would like to stable my horse at her yard and it just so happens a space is coming available at the end of Jan.

I think I will contact the owner of the Spanish horse and cancel my viewing I’m being stupid and impulsive and probably wasting my time.

Thanks for the advice. Please look out for more of my novice posts in the future.

x


----------



## Leo Walker (31 December 2019)

Newtothegeegees said:



			Ok so I contacted the owner of the yard where I share my horse. She was really nice and advised me to have some lessons with her and then she can assess my level and advise me on a horse to buy. She has a lot of links and will be happy to come and view with me. I also told her I would like to stable my horse at her yard and it just so happens a space is coming available at the end of Jan.

I think I will contact the owner of the Spanish horse and cancel my viewing I’m being stupid and impulsive and probably wasting my time.

Thanks for the advice. Please look out for more of my novice posts in the future.

x
		
Click to expand...

I think thats a really good situation to be in, so something positive came out of this anyway


----------



## ycbm (31 December 2019)

Newtothegeegees said:



			Ok so I contacted the owner of the yard where I share my horse. She was really nice and advised me to have some lessons with her and then she can assess my level and advise me on a horse to buy. She has a lot of links and will be happy to come and view with me. I also told her I would like to stable my horse at her yard and it just so happens a space is coming available at the end of Jan.

I think I will contact the owner of the Spanish horse and cancel my viewing I’m being stupid and impulsive and probably wasting my time.

Thanks for the advice. Please look out for more of my novice posts in the future.

x
		
Click to expand...


You are SUCH as sensible, level headed person to ask for, and then take, advice like this. Well done you!


----------



## paddy555 (31 December 2019)

Newtothegeegees said:



			Ok so I contacted the owner of the yard where I share my horse. She was really nice and advised me to have some lessons with her and then she can assess my level and advise me on a horse to buy. She has a lot of links and will be happy to come and view with me. I also told her I would like to stable my horse at her yard and it just so happens a space is coming available at the end of Jan.

I think I will contact the owner of the Spanish horse and cancel my viewing I’m being stupid and impulsive and probably wasting my time.

Thanks for the advice. Please look out for more of my novice posts in the future.

x
		
Click to expand...

not at all stupid.  very sensible to get some help and back up in finding a suitable horse. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Starzaan (31 December 2019)

I echo others above. If you are this sensible and open to taking advice, you will do well and hopefully find a perfect first horse. Well done you!


----------



## Equi (1 January 2020)

Anyone who says "ill tell you more on viewing" would be told a sharp tell me nothing more. If someone wants to sell a horse, really sell a horse, they will tell you anything you want to know immediately because they will want the horse to go to someone who really knows what they are in for.

Im glad you are open to opinions of the folk on here, they really are very knowledgeable. Esp the ones with the spanish breeds like Cortez! 

Im excited to hear your future


----------



## Trouper (1 January 2020)

Echo everyone else's support for the decision you have taken.  You are not stupid to want to race off and look at a potential horse- I bet everyone on here has done that at some point in their lives!!  But you are clearly going to be a better horse owner for the route you are taking now and, remember, when you do find him/her - we love photos!!!
Happy New Horse Year.


----------



## HazuraJane (1 January 2020)

Mods: if links are not allowed, my apologies. 
This is a chart I used as a reality check when horse buying.
It is from an American business, so adjust for pounds vs. dollars. 
https://www.graemont.com/dollar.php


----------



## Leo Walker (1 January 2020)

HazuraJane said:



			Mods: if links are not allowed, my apologies.
This is a chart I used as a reality check when horse buying.
It is from an American business, so adjust for pounds vs. dollars.
https://www.graemont.com/dollar.php

Click to expand...

Even changed into pounds the prices are way out for the UK.


----------



## ycbm (1 January 2020)

HazuraJane said:



			Mods: if links are not allowed, my apologies.
This is a chart I used as a reality check when horse buying.
It is from an American business, so adjust for pounds vs. dollars.
https://www.graemont.com/dollar.php

Click to expand...


Prices are very different in the UK. The first section from your list,  $5000-10000, with my guesstimates

*-Sound and attractive warmblood foal - fairly good quality, purchased domestically.*

Friend  sold three of these for £2750 two years ago.

*-An unsound broodmare with interesting bloodlines, purchased domestically.*

you'd count yourself lucky  to give this one away

*-Thoroughbred off the track with some dressage training, purchased domestically*

Might just be worth the bottom of that range if competing BD Novice and getting good points, a nice person and hacks alone.

*-Locally competitive non-warmblood, training - first level.*

if sound, nice looking and hacks alone, possibly the middle of that range but definitely not the top unless showing big potential.  Friends bought for £4500 and £6000 (very desirable colour) last year.


In general, if you want a potential young sports horse, you can buy in the UK and fly it home for less than it costs to buy in the US.

Bunnydog on here has bought two.


----------



## Mochi (3 January 2020)

equi said:



			Anyone who says "ill tell you more on viewing" would be told a sharp tell me nothing more. If someone wants to sell a horse, really sell a horse, they will tell you anything you want to know immediately because they will want the horse to go to someone who really knows what they are in for.
		
Click to expand...

I know I'm a bit late, but this! The French are renowned (in my and my friends' experience anyway) for giving as little info as possible and getting snappy when pushed to answer questions. 'Are you coming to see it or not?' is the kind of attitude I got a lot when looking for my horse. I went through more then 20 ads over the course of a year and only about three were patient with me, while some just told me it was all in the ad. One owner told me all the details upfront and honestly, by the time I went to view her I knew almost everything I needed to know, and we bought the horse. It really does matter, and you can tell so much just by having a short conversation with the owner!


----------



## HazuraJane (4 January 2020)

Yuletide Carols Bublé Murders said:



			Prices are very different in the UK. The first section from your list,  $5000-10000, with my guesstimates

*-Sound and attractive warmblood foal - fairly good quality, purchased domestically.*

Friend  sold three of these for £2750 two years ago.

*-An unsound broodmare with interesting bloodlines, purchased domestically.*

you'd count yourself lucky  to give this one away

*-Thoroughbred off the track with some dressage training, purchased domestically*

Might just be worth the bottom of that range if competing BD Novice and getting good points, a nice person and hacks alone.

*-Locally competitive non-warmblood, training - first level.*

if sound, nice looking and hacks alone, possibly the middle of that range but definitely not the top unless showing big potential.  Friends bought for £4500 and £6000 (very desirable colour) last year.


In general, if you want a potential young sports horse, you can buy in the UK and fly it home for less than it costs to buy in the US.

Bunnydog on here has bought two.
		
Click to expand...

I get you're making a point. I hope you 'get' that I was only trying to be helpful and not intending to do a comparison of what costs are in either country.


----------



## ester (4 January 2020)

huh?  US costs are massively more than in the UK and been discussed many times as such? So how is a US breakdown of costs helpful?


----------

